
Show HN: Bookship, a social reading app – a mobile virtual book club - viking2917
https://www.bookshipapp.com
======
viking2917
Bookship is social reading app for sharing your reading experiences with your
family, friends and co-workers. Invite people to read along with you, whether
they’re reading via a physical book, an ebook, even an audiobook. Post and
react to thoughts, photos/videos, quotes, links and questions, in an easy-to-
use chat-style interface. Get notified when others post and share your place
in the book with them to stay in sync. Dog-ear passages with a quick photo on
your phone, and even have Bookship extract the text from the page you took a
picture of.

Thanks! Just launched and would love feedback. iOS and Android. Built with
Ionic.

